# Wanted: feb 16-22 in so cal



## VegasBella (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking for a rental near Carlsbad, Oceanside, San Clemente, Dana point or nearby for next week Feb 16-22. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 12, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Looking for a rental near Carlsbad, Oceanside, San Clemente, Dana point or nearby for next week Feb 16-22.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Check Rentals offered, there is a good deal listed at Palisades, Carlsbad by user cruisin. 

I was tempted myself


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 12, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Looking for a rental near Carlsbad, Oceanside, San Clemente, Dana point or nearby for next week Feb 16-22.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seems like you own 3 weeks in Southern California. Even those are not sufficient to get yourself Feb weeks in that area


----------



## presley (Feb 12, 2014)

Check also on Resortime.com.  They are renting out unused GPR weeks on there. They are called Windfall Weeks.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 12, 2014)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Seems like you own 3 weeks in Southern California. Even those are not sufficient to get yourself Feb weeks in that area



Those three will be used later in the year (1 for Spring break and 2 for Summer). I'm just not real savvy with the bonus time and whatnot yet so figured I'd try to rent from another owner for this last minute trip. And I wanted a super good deal, not just a regular good deal 

Edit: I think I found one. Thanks.


----------

